#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Depression Schuld am Beziehungsschluss? >

## DenzelPF

Ich fange ganz von vorne an...
Ich war mit meinem Freund seit dem 11.1.08 in einer Beziehung!
Es gab wie in wohl jeder Beziehung auch bei uns natürlich Höhen und Tiefen!
Nachdem wir 8 Monate lang oft Zoff hatten, da ich nicht verstehen konnte warum er so traurig ist nur wenn ich ihn nicht sofort anruf sobald ich daheim bin etc. kamen wir irgendwann auf die Idee das er vielleicht an einer Depression leide.
Wir haben uns dann Bücher zum Nachschlagen besorgt und er ist auch schnell zum Arzt.
Der Neurologe gab ihm dann sofort Anti-Depressiva als klar wurde dass er an einer Depression leidet. 
Nun wartet er auch schon seit November auf eine Therapie, die demnächst auch endlich anfangen wird. 
Am Samstag vor 4 wochen kam er dann auch zu mir und alles war wie immer ... wir waren richtig verliebt ... und waren so glücklich wie seit Wochen schon nicht mehr (kein Streit etc). Dann konnten wir eine Woche nur sporadisch in Kontakt bleiben und Sonntags die Woche drauf kommt er plötzlich an, er wisse nicht ob er mich noch liebt oder nicht .....  :Shocked:  Ich hab die Welt natürlich nicht mehr verstanden ... und er wollte erstmal eine Pause ... 
gut die Pause haben wir überstanden (hatten täglich Kontakt und er hat gemeint er vermisse mich und es wird wieder wie davor) und ich habe ihm gesagt, dass er sich entscheiden soll für mich oder gegen mich!
Und er war für mich also haben wir es nochmal versucht! (das war vor 2 wochen)
gut die letzten 2 Wochen waren sehr seltsam ... er war komplett anders als davor ... er wurde von einem emotionalen und lieben, romantischen Menschen zu einem gefühlskalten Etwas, das nach eigenen Angaben auch nicht verstehe warum er so sei...
Als es sich nicht gebessert hat und auch keine Besserung in Aussicht war haben wir uns entschieden, dass es besser ist Schluss zu machen ...denn er sagte auch er wisse nicht ob er wieder so werde wie zuvor ...  *Nun meine Frage: Können die Tabletten (er nimmt 2 mal täglich eine Tablette + ab und zu Schlaftropfen) Schuld daran sein, dass er sich so verändert hat ? Und wenn man sie absetzen würde und er andere Antidepressiva nehmen würde, würde es dann wieder anders werden ? Weil es bleibt wirklich ein Rätsel für mich und alle anderen aus unserem Umfeld wie er sich so verändern konnte (sogar für ihn selbst)!*  *Ich bitte um Antworten!*   *Denzel*

----------


## MIPASA

Hallo Denzel, 
eine Depression bringt diese Stimmungsschwankungen leider mit sich. Mal ist alles Gut, dann wird es schlagartig wieder alles Schlecht. Kommt immer auf die Depression an.
Man ist sich selbst nicht im Klaren was man will und ist oft Handlungsunfähig auch wenn es für andere logisch ist, so ist es für einen depressiven noch lange nicht.
Der Druck sich entscheiden zu müssen für oder gegen Dich hat für Ihn wahrscheinlich im Nachhinein den Schluss gegeben den leichteren Weg zu gehen. Nämlich weg vom Druck und den ganzen Anforderungen. Manchen erscheint das Kalt aber Dein Freund fängt wahrscheinlich auch an zu Blocken eben um weitere Anforderungen zu Stoppen, denen er wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr gewachsen ist diese für andere zufrieden zu Stellen.Aber glaub mir von den Tbl. wird man nicht Gefühlskalt.
Die Tabl. Sind wichtig für Ihn. Ich bin zwar kein Freund davon, aber vielen Menschen hilft es sehr gut. Und bitte nicht von alleine absetzen, das kann die ganze Situation noch verschlimmern. Leider ist es heute so, das viele Psychotherapeuten voll belegt sind und man lange Wartezeiten (Monate) auf Termine hat. Gut finde ich das auch nicht aber es ist schlecht etwas dagegen zu tun. 
Aber da ja jetzt demnächst eine Therapie ansteht sollte er diese auch intensiv nutzen. Zeit braucht es allemal, nichts geht von heute auf morgen. 
Zusätzlich würde ich Deinem Freund raten eine Selbsthilfegruppe aufzusuchen.
In der Selbsthilfegruppe, bekommt man gute Tipps, kann sich aussprechen, austauschen und man lernt dort Menschen kennen denen es genauso oder auch schon wieder besser geht, die einem Mut machen können. 
Für viele Außenstehende kommt das Verhalten eines depressiven oft aggressiv und wirr vor,
was der depressive Patient aber meist nicht richtig steuern kann und nicht unbedingt Böse meint.
Er ist eingeschränkt in seinen Gedankengängen und macht so was bestimmt nicht mit Absicht.
Wenn Ihr den Eindruck habt es liegt an den Tbl. (was ich aber nicht glaube) dann sollte Dein Freund noch mal mit seinem Arzt darüber sprechen. Vielleicht gibt es die Möglichkeit zu wechseln.  
Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. 
Bis dahin alles Gute für Dich und deinen Freund :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## DenzelPF

Danke für deine Antwort!
Und ja du hast Recht ... wenn ich so darüber Nachdenke und Zurückdenke an die ganzen Bücher die ich über Depression gelesen habe, sind das wirklich die Symptome von depressiven Menschen  :Sad:  
Jetzt ist mir auch klar, wieso ich es einfach nicht verstehen kann wieso er plötzlich so wurde ... ich dachte eben, dass mit den Tabletten die Depression unterdrückt wird... 
Dann hoff ich auch, dass seine Therapie etwas bringt! 
Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

----------


## fragen

ich glaub's nicht:
dein freund verfolgt dich mit anrufen, ist manchmal traurig,
ihr gelangt zur selbstdiagnose "depression",
sucht euch ein paar weisheiten aus büchern,
ein willenloser neurologe verschreibt gehorsam die angeblich pssenden meds,
und dann entgleist die situation.
warum?
mir kommt vor, ihr seid noch keine 16.
Was sagen eure eltern dazu?
wo bleibt ein gründlicher gesundheitscheck durch ärtzInnen/ambulatorium, und zwar  
v o r  einnahme von medikamenten?
kopfschüttel.

----------


## DenzelPF

na vielen Dank für deine nette Antwort  :Zwinker:  
also erstmal wir sind über 16 und was meine Eltern dazu sagen, weiß ich nicht! 
Zweitens habe ich nie behauptet, dass wir einfach mal so zur Selbstdiagnose gekommen sind... ich habe geschrieben, dass wir uns informiert haben und dabei auf Depressionen gekommen sind ... und dann war er beim Hausarzt und der hat ihn zum Neurologen weitergeschickt ... nach einer Untersuchung etc hat er dann seine Tabletten bekommen, die er nun seit 4 monaten etwa einnimmt ... 
und wie gesagt die Therapie beginnt auch bald... und dass er an einer Depression leidet ist laut den Ärzten sicher! 
Vielleicht solltest du das nächstes mal vorher erstmal überlegen, dass ich nicht 5 Seiten über den gesamten Verlauf der letzten 14 Monate schreiben kann... ich musste es ja wohl kürzen. 
Mit deinen altklugen "Omi-Sprüchen", die weder hilfreich noch kompetent sind, kannst du von mir aus deine eigenen Enkelkinder belästigen, aber nicht im Forum willkürlich User, die um Hilfe RICHTIGE Antworten bitten, beleidigen. 
ebenfalls kopfschüttel.

----------


## fragen

tut mir leid.
so, wie es oben in deiner frage zu lesen war, klang es wirklich nach "wird wohl depression sein, also meds, und nicht lang hinterfragen".
über die nebenwirkungen von antidepressiva kannst das internet rauf- und runtergoogwln, bzw. dein freund. da ja auch er anscheinend erwachsen ist.

----------


## Bienchen

Hallo Denzel, 
welche Medis nimmt dein Freund denn genau?? Für gewöhnlich dauert es vier oder mehr wochen bis eine Stimmungsaufhellung zu erwarten ist. Die Antriebssteigerung tritt schon etwas früher ein. 
Wie genau äussert sich die depression bei deinem Freund bzw. was für genaue diagnose wurde vom Arzt gestellt? 
Ich selbst weiss nur zu gut wie es ihm geht. Hatte selbst jahrelang mit starken depressionen und borderline zu kämpfen. Habe eine 3,5 jährige Therapie mit medikamentöser Behandlung hinter mir. Ich muss sagen alles in einem hat mir sehr gut geholfen.  Mit den Tabletten ist das so ein Ding. Habe mehrere Präperate versucht um für mich das richtige zu finden. jeder mensch reagiert anders auf ein Medikament. Ich für mich muss sagen das mich die Tabletten in meinem ganzen wesen und denken verändert haben. jedoch zum positiven. is jedoch ein sehr sehr langer prozess gewesen. Gib ihm zeit und gib ihm zu verstehen das du für ihn da bist ohne ihn zu bedrängen oder zu überrumpeln. 
ich hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens ein kleines bisschen helfen.

----------

